# Pellets Jamming Auger 6041 US Stove



## Mattbph (Nov 6, 2012)

It seems that my pellets are getting stuck in my auger, causing my auger to JAM!! When the auger gets stuck the stove stops feeding pellets into the burnpot causing my fire to go out. Has anyone else had this issue? Shouldn't the auger be strong enough to push the pellets through?? It seems like it's just a small pellet that gets caught in the side of the auger shoot. I am using Green Team pellets thinking they were a good brand (maybe not). It also seems as if my pellet stove is just not functioning as well as it used too. I came home from work yesterday and I noticed that my stove was off and error 2 was showing... if the low temp sensor is tripped would this effect the operating function of my stove? I really think it has to do with the pellets being jammed in the shoot of the auger. Are there any settings that would be good to use for this situation. PLEASE HELP!! Thanks!

Also, my stove has been on heat setting 5, draft fan 7, and aux setting 7. Since it has been on for two hours it has only got to 80 degrees  And this is the temp on the floor where the stove is located Something isn't right, please help!

Matt


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello

We were just discussing the best solution for a problem just like the one you are having!

The recomendation is to pull out the auger and brush out the tube and wire brush the auger to smooth it out any remove any rust! ! !

Then coat auger and tube with Dry Moly Spray!
See my pics and Good Luck!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/anyone-coat-their-auger-check-this-out.93644/


----------



## Mattbph (Nov 6, 2012)

So I need to pull out an auger that's only two years old?? It looks squeaky clean, no rust to be found... hmmmm

Matt


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mattbph said:


> So I need to pull out an auger that's only two years old?? It looks squeaky clean, no rust to be found... hmmmm
> 
> Matt


 
Well, you never know! I had an Englander 25-PDV that prematurely wore out both auger motors. I pulled the Augers and one had a big knit line! I ground it down on my bench grinder and now it works better than it ever did!

So pull your auger and check it out and check out the tube it is in and go from there!


----------



## schoondog (Nov 6, 2012)

I think I would pull the auger and suck out the pellets to be sure there is nothing in there binding things up. Sometimes things fall into the pellet bags and end up in your stove. I don't think its a pellet problem, I think its a stove problem. The auger motor could be getting weak causing your problem. Get the auger out and check your hopper tobe sure nothing is floating around in there and then get the back off and evaluate the auger motor and connections. Be sure you are getting proper voltage to motor.

Schoondog


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 6, 2012)

I would check for foreign material. 

As for the #2 light . If the POF isn't satisfied. Then yes, the stove will Stop feeding. 

You say it keeps jamming...?? Are you doing anything to fix this? Or just restarting the stove??  If your just restarting without any intervention. Then its likely the POF or loss of vacuum when stove goes to Low fire (If the stove is on a T-stat??)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 6, 2012)

The auger may not even be jamming, the stove going out can also be caused by a mismatch between the heat range setting and the draft setting causing the pellets to burn up and the low temp opening.

Also what appears to be a auger jamming issue can be caused by the vacuum switch opening preventing a full load of pellets from being delivered to the fire.

Usually there is enough torque to breakup pellets unless the auger and the motor are not solidly coupled together.


----------



## Mattbph (Nov 7, 2012)

So, I have been cleaning out the auger while it was connected to the motor. I vacuumed up all of the pellets that were wrapped around the auger and did this about 4-5 times last night. It seemed like small pellets were getting jammed by the shoot which the auger goes into. I put a bag of green team pellets in this morning and it seems to be doing okay so far. Are you guys suggesting that I dissconnect the auger from the motor and inspect it? This seems like a big project, is it time consuming? If I have to do this I will just want to know approximately how long this will take. Thanks!


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mattbph said:


> So, I have been cleaning out the auger while it was connected to the motor. I vacuumed up all of the pellets that were wrapped around the auger and did this about 4-5 times last night. It seemed like small pellets were getting jammed by the shoot which the auger goes into. I put a bag of green team pellets in this morning and it seems to be doing okay so far. Are you guys suggesting that I dissconnect the auger from the motor and inspect it? This seems like a big project, is it time consuming? If I have to do this I will just want to know approximately how long this will take. Thanks!


 
Hello

Well, if you want to do a professional job. Unplug the stove and disconnect the auger motor from the auger by removing the auger collar set screw. Disconnect the auger motor wires and remove the auger motor. Then remove the auger backing plate and remove the auger. I did that to my stove and it only took a couple of hours.

See my removal pics and a "How To" video in my posting here.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...f-the-auger-bushing-plate.89477/#post-1165741


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 7, 2012)

First of all.. The question/questionsabove needed to be answered. Re-read Post #7 and #6. 

When this happened in the Past? Were you cleaning the auger chute/hopper in ANY way shape or form?? Because what Schoondog said is true. Sometimes some odd things get into the bags  Screws, Bolts, Rubber, pieces of wood.... Just to name a few. 

If there was no intervention by you, then there likely is NO jamming. Yet it may be another problem entirely unrelated.


----------



## schoondog (Nov 7, 2012)

Are you sure that the last batch of pellets were dry ? Sounds like you are getting mushy pellets that are being sqeezed by the auger reather than being pushed by the auger. Do you have a DVOM and know how to use it ? You may need someone to repair it or give you a hand. If you are not familiar with electric than find someone who is. Do not touch things with stove plugged in if you have questions.

Schoondog


----------

